# Euer lieblings Single Player Rpg



## Forenwriter (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, mich würde gerne interessieren welches euer lieblings rpg war bzw. ist. 
Hoffe hier auch ein paar für mich neue spieler zu entdecken.


Frage: Kommt es euch auch so vor das es immer seltener spannende story games gibt? 
          Wo man wirklich denkt man ist in dem spiel der spieler(char)?

          Oder auch wirklich ein wenig emotional mitgenomm hat(nich zuersnt nehm hab nich geweint oder so oder wutanfälle aber ein bisschen mitgefühlt schon). (denke da an ff10 das schluss bezueglich     des hauptcharakters war hart)
          Nennt ein paar Spiele und was euch so besonders an ihnen gefallen hat.
          Alter des Spieles oder Plattform sollte nebensächlich sein hauptsache es ist ein videospiel.
          Mir zum beispiel hat final fantasy macnhe teile sher zugesagt der konflikt mit freunden beziehungen unter den chars etc.(halt wie ein sehr gutes buch oder film) baldurs gate würde heute auch noch mit spaß spielen (bin gerade am ff7 dran seitdem letztens durchspielen liegen ja jetz acuh knapp 6jahre hintermir und ich muss sagen ich find das spiel einfach nur geil)

PS: Hoffe habe nicht das falsche forenteil genomm meiner meinung nahc hats in rpg nicht so reingepasst weil es dort eher um rp erlebnisse ging die man selber wie in wow oder hdro macht erleben kann.. falls doch fehl am platze bitte lieber mod verschieb den thread


----------



## Organasilver (12. Dezember 2007)

Mein allerliebstes Rollenspiel ist immer noch Baldurs Gate 2....noch nie zuende gezockt, nie auch nur über die erste Stadt hinaus gekommen, aber sofort verliebt in das Spiel.....(ich brauch das Spiel wieder *schnüff*)

Danach kommt Oblivion...schlägt in eine andere Kerbe, ist aber sau spannend gemacht....

und das für mich emotionalste Rollenspiel ist und bleibt Final Fantasy 8 auf der Play Station...bekomme heut beim Anfangslied noch ne Gänsehaut, und das Video läuft vor meinem inneren Auge ab....


----------



## Forenwriter (12. Dezember 2007)

Hehe ja ff8 mein erstes ff... alleine schon der anfangs song^ aber auch viele andere das wieder wo edea vor diesen komischen spiegel is und die haare so lang wirken doer was das auch war
Naja hmm oblivion morrorwind lag mir mehr vom story technischen is aber halt geschmackssache mag keine spiele wo man gleich sein fast letztes ziel erfährt (höchstens erahnen)
aber naja
das baldurs gate eins und zwei plus addons muesste es au fürn 10er geben im inet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


außer es ist schon so krass wie mit der ff7 pc version die sie für knappe 100euro anbieten

Was ich noch kristallisieren will weas mich she interssieren würde o ihr auch der meinung seit das viele spiel zur zeit nicht an dieses eopische spielgefühl ran komm... oder ob ichs mir einbild

hier noch ein paar beispiele von meiner meinung nach guten rpg'S
Baldur's gate saga (1-2 +addons), ff-reihe (außer X-2 war eher mittelmaß ui sher kitschig etc)
Icewand Dale1-2+addons(gleiche macher wie baldurs gate komm zwar nicht ganz ran aber acuh gut)
Vampire: Die Maskerade (zweiten teil nur leider kurz angepsielt lag mir aber nicht)
Divine Divinity (nicht das übergame aber low price und macht eig auch spaß nur für ein rpg sher schnell durch)
Star ´Wars :KOTOR 1+2 (bin zwar kein fan aber wer auch nur ein wenig die filme mag wird dieses spiel lieben)
EDIT Unwichtig hab aber gearde langeweile und mitteilungs bedürfnis Organasilver ich wär cloud *g tendiere eher zu seph aber past schon
wenn noch jmd meint hier fehlt was postet

*ganz vorsichtig bioshock ranhäng* (nur rpg elemente eig schooter aber wnen man sich die tapes anhört sher gute atmosphäre mit eig auch gelungener story)


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (12. Dezember 2007)

auf dem amiga 500 hat ich mal eins von sierra, aber ka wie des heißt.


----------



## Bankchar (12. Dezember 2007)

Ganz klar FF 7,8 und 10, was anderes komtm net in frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (12. Dezember 2007)

Die besten Klassiker ever sind für mich Baldurs Gate 1/2.
Danach kommt Neverwinter Nights 1, den zweiten Teil mag ich überhaupt nicht.

Mein aktueller Favorit ist Oblivion. Warum? Weil man das Spiel mit Community-Mods sehr stark erweitern/aufbohren/verändern kann, und das finde ich genial.


----------



## Ricca (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin auch definitiv für FF 7,8 und 10


----------



## Qonix (12. Dezember 2007)

Zelda und Gothic


----------



## Lanatir (12. Dezember 2007)

Oh mann. ich denke was ich jetzt tippe werden manche hier aufgrund ihres Alters garnicht kennen:

Wasteland (Die beste Handlung die jemals ein rpg hatte), der Vorgänger und die Inspiration für Fallout
Bards Tale 1, 2, 3 (nein, die originale, nicht der beschissene remake)
Ultima 4,5,6 (Grossartige Spiele! ALL HAIL LORD BRITISH!)
Might and Magic 3
Phantasie II The Wrath of Nikademus

von den neueren gits nur eins das halbwegs gut ist, und das ist Neverwinter Nights 1


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Dezember 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Mein allerliebstes Rollenspiel ist immer noch Baldurs Gate 2....noch nie zuende gezockt, nie auch nur über die erste Stadt hinaus gekommen, aber sofort verliebt in das Spiel.....(ich brauch das Spiel wieder *schnüff*)



Absolut! Und ich habs durchgespielt. Mit einigen Tricks gehts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von den Offline-Rollenspielen ist das eines der TOP-Games.


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich bleib bei der Gothic-Reihe. Neverwinter Nights...liegt mir nich. Und Oblivion...ok ist auch nett. Habs selber auch gespielt. Aber ich find Gothic besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eredon (12. Dezember 2007)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Oh mann. ich denke was ich jetzt tippe werden manche hier aufgrund ihres Alters garnicht kennen:
> 
> Wasteland (Die beste Handlung die jemals ein rpg hatte), der Vorgänger und die Inspiration für Fallout
> Bards Tale 1, 2, 3 (nein, die originale, nicht der beschissene remake)
> ...



Da hänge ich noch ein paar Titel mehr ran:

Wizardry Serie, ich glaube meinen ersten Teil habe ich so etwa 1985 gespielt .. Kenne kaum ein Spiel was mehr Tiefgang hat als diese Serie.

Ultima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Might and Magic 2, da habe ich Monate mit spielen verbracht (Ich spiele es dank Emualtor noch heute).

Starflight 1 und Starflight 2, kennt vermutlich eh keiner mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, die "Rollenspiele" in den letzten Jahren haben mich nicht so aus den Socken gehauen, einige Perlen gab es schon z.B. Neverwinter Nights 1, Fallout oder FFX.


----------



## kuchenbob (12. Dezember 2007)

ganz klar: xenogears für die ps1. beste story, beste musik, da kommt nichts ran. 



> Xenogears re-defined the term 'scope' as it applies to video game story telling. With a story that spanned thousands of years, and took on topics such as religion and the origin of man, Xenogears went where other games were afraid to tread. Lasting well over 80 hours, nearly every plot point and character was fleshed out completely, creating an epic and dynamic story that stands today as one of the greatest examples of video game storytelling
> 
> Xenogears had such an intricate plot, with split personality and reincarnation leading to the best climax ending I have ever seen. And Yasunori Mitsuda's music plunged you deep into the story. I have yet to find another RPG that equals it



WORD!

auch sehr sehr gut: Chrono Cross, Final Fantasy 8, grandia 1,  breath of fire: dragon quarter


----------



## Zorkal (12. Dezember 2007)

Kingdom Hearts auf der Playstation 2
Szenario werden einige sicherlich nicht mögen aber ich finde es grandios.


----------



## kuchenbob (12. Dezember 2007)

konsolen rpgs sind pc-spielen storytechnisch so unendlich weit überlegen. Kingdom hearts 2 ist auch toll, stimmt.


----------



## Cyral (12. Dezember 2007)

Klar Baldurs Gate 1 und 2 mit allen Erweiterungen und etwa 10 (StoryMods) - für mich das beste Single Rpg aller Zeiten 

Gut Grafik und Musik sind nicht so der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber in den Gebieten Storyentwicklung (bis hinab zu Nebenfiguren), Komplexität von Spiel und Inhalten, purer epische Breite, Interaktion der Chars ist BG 1-2 - schon in seiner Grundaustattung (von Mods nicht zu reden) bisher unerreicht und läßt viele graphisch hübschere Spiele alt aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Selbst die ebenfalls gute Neverwinter Nights Reihe kommt da nicht wirklich mit. Vom Scenario gefällt mir allerdings auch Planescape Torment sehr gut.

Komischerweise sind alle diese Titel von der selben Firma (hmmmmmm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lanatir (12. Dezember 2007)

kuchenbob schrieb:


> konsolen rpgs sind pc-spielen storytechnisch so unendlich weit überlegen.


Inwiefern? Welche PC-Rollenspiele hast du gespielt? Mit welchen Konsolenrollenspielen vergleichst du sie? Interessiert mich jetzt schon.
Ich hab viele Konsolenrpg's gespielt, und finde das sich da die Handlung doch sehr oft ähnelt. Junger Mann mit mysteriöser vergangenheit ist in welt xy unterwegs, meistens hat er sein gedächtnis verloren, und läuft mit prinzessin/priesterin durch die gegend um a) die welt vor dem bösen a)Roboter b) geheimnisvollen Ding oder c) Klon von myteriösem jungen Mann zu retten und dabei zu erfahren wer oder was er ist.


----------



## kuchenbob (12. Dezember 2007)

ja na gut, du hast da nicht unrecht. aber wenn ich mir die stories von einzelnen spielen, wie eben xenogears, chrono trigger/ cross oder FF7 angucke, und das mit dem pc-kram den ich kenne - hier habe ich sicher lücken - gothik, baldur´s gate 2 usw. vergleiche dann sind die japano/ square sachen immer sehr viel spannender. so hammerharte mindfuck momente wie in xenogears gab es nicht mal ansatzweise in westlichen pc-rpgs. 

konsolen rpgs haben seit einiger zeit wirklich ein problem: die stories wurden irgendwann nur noch recycled, wie du schon sagtest mysteriöser junger mann mit unklarer vergangenheit rettet mal wieder die welt usw.  das ist dann natürlich irgendwann nicht mehr interessant.


----------



## Lanatir (12. Dezember 2007)

Naja, wenn du halt etwas weiter oben schaust siehste meine vorlieben was die PC-Rollenspiele angeht.

Grade da sticht z.B. Wasteland hervor. Tolle Handlung. Oder Ultima 4. Revolutionäre Story, riesige Welt.

Aber das Problem ist: Heutige PC-RPG's strahlen nur noch durch die Grafik. Story ist mau bis desaströs.


----------



## Rodiak (12. Dezember 2007)

Planescape: Torment

Ganz klar. Die technische Umsetzung mag inzwischen veraltet sein (baut auf der Baldur's Gate Engine auf), aber die Charaktere und die Story sind mal richtig inovativ und abgedreht. Hinzu kommt, dass mir das Planescape-Universum einfach eher liegt als dieses Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen-Einerlei, was man sonst so in Fantasy-RPGs aufgetischt bekommt. Planescape ist einfach... anders und in Torment ist das verdammt gut umgesetzt.


----------



## Dogar (12. Dezember 2007)

Mein liebstes Singleplayer RPG ... da hab ich mehrere

Konsolen
1. Zelda (SNES) einfach nur genial. Ich kann mich auch noch an die Fernsehwerbung erinnern.
2. Secret of Mana (SNES) SO gross so viel zu entdecken
3. Secret of Evermore (SNES) Hollerööö was ein spass.
4. Terranigma (SNES) die Story packt mich heute noch
5. Final Fantasy VII (PSone) wer hat nich geweint als Aeris starb ...

PC
1. Gothic 1-3 Hab zwar im 1 nie so richtig kapiert worum es ging aber nach einiger zeit hatt ich den dreh raus
2. Vampires Dawn 1+2 Binn Vampirfan und finde diese Umsetzung ist die beste. Obwohl Asgar mein lieblingschar war.

mehr fallen mir grade nich ein.


----------



## Paule1991 (12. Dezember 2007)

Meine absolute Nummer 1: Gothic 1 bis 3.

Meine Nummer 2: Oblivion. Mit den ganzen lustigen mods zogg ichs jetzt sogar immernoch^^
Von meinem Gothic 3 hab ich leider die Cd verloren ich depp.


----------



## Rabenbunt (12. Dezember 2007)

Auf der Konsole:
- Final Fantasy (alle Teile, soweit ich sie gespielt habe ^^)
- Zelda auf dem Gameboy
- Landstalker auf dem Mega Drive (wenn das noch einer kennt, war mein erstes RPG)

Auf dem PC:
Baldur's Gate I+II mit allen Erweiterungen. Da geht nichts drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Besieger (12. Dezember 2007)

Neverwinter Nights I
Sacred



> Baldur's Gate I+II mit allen Erweiterungen. Da geht nichts drüber smile.gif.



stimmt. großartiges Spiel vor allem der 2er aber finds nich mehr =(


----------



## Rabenbunt (12. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> stimmt. großartiges Spiel vor allem der 2er aber finds nich mehr =(



Habs mal günstig bei ebay gekriegt, einfach mal ab und zu stöbern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Shadistar (12. Dezember 2007)

Meine ganz klaren lieblings single rpg's sind:

Gothic (alle drei teile)
Jade Empire

und das weltbekannte Zelda  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (12. Dezember 2007)

Zelda ist doch ein Action Adventure O.o
Keine Charakterentwicklung ,keine Items mit Charakterwerten und auch sonst wenige Rollenspielelemente.


----------



## Lurock (12. Dezember 2007)

Gothic 1-3
Morrorwind
Dungeon Siege II
Sacred
waren so meine lieblings single rpg`s


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (12. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sag ich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p4cm4n (12. Dezember 2007)

Diablo II

absolut......wobei Single Player stimmt ja auch nich so ganz, recht oft zock ichs ja immerhin mit meinem Mitbewohner zusammen^^


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Definitiv Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic.
Und das 2er ist auch gut.


----------



## Karzaak (13. Dezember 2007)

Hui da gab es schon ein paar echte Perlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kotor 1&2
BaldursGate
Ultima 6-7/2   
Gothic 1-2
FinalFantasy 7


Ich hab bewusst mal die guten alten Adventures weggelassen, obwohl ich weiter oben Larry gesehen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie schade, das letzte relativ aktuelle RPG das mich wirklich gefesselt hat war Kotor2...
(von den Dialogen mit BG das beste RPG bisher, zum Teil echt Tränen gelacht)
Seit dem kamen zwar ein paar ganz nette (zb Oblivion,Neverwinter etc) aber so richtig in den Bann haben sie mich nicht mehr gezogen *schnüff*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-edit-

@Dogar 

Als Vampirfan solltest du dir unbedingt mal "Vampire, the Masquerade Redemption" anschauen. Mit dem aktuellsten Fanpatch sehr empfehlenswert

-nochmaledit-

@Bratwurstgerät

Zitat:"auf dem amiga 500 hat ich mal eins von sierra, aber ka wie des heißt"

Meinste zufällig einen der KingsQuest Reihe? Hatte auch nen Amiga 500 (Nostaaaalgieee)! Da gabs doch noch so Geschichten wie Eye of the Beholder etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (13. Dezember 2007)

Zelda 3
Baldurs Gate 1
Icewind Dale


----------



## LittleFay (13. Dezember 2007)

Final Fantasy XIII
Diablo II


----------



## Saytan (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich bleibe bei Oblivion!Ich zocke es immer noch.Und das manchmal öfter als WoW!Gibt ja genügend Mods dazu.Da vergeht der spass so schnell nicht.Gibt auch viel für Morrowind.



Super Mod Seite!!!


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Final Fantasy X (10)
&
Dark Chronikle​


----------



## Independent (14. Dezember 2007)

An Final fantasy 7 kommt gar nix ran und jetzt ..Ruhe1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (14. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 garnicht Wahr ^^


----------



## Kawock (14. Dezember 2007)

Geschichte: Final Fantasy VII
Grafik: Final Fantasy VIII

Sonstiges: Icewinddale II


Die neueren Sachen sind alle doof. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (15. Dezember 2007)

ich finde das kürzlich erschienene THE WITCHER echt genial 
die story ist dermasen packend und die welt unglaublich atmosphärisch
bestens zu empfehlen 

ansonsten 
Jade Empire
Oblivion

und fals das auch dazuzählt SpellForce 1 und 2


----------



## Mykarn (16. Dezember 2007)

Mein Favorit wird wahrscheinlich immer KOTOR 1 bleiben. Teil 2 ist zwar auch nicht schlecht, aber kommt nicht an Teil 1 ran. Da ich ein echter STarwars Nerd bin, spiel ich mindestens einmal im Jahr Kotor durch.

Außerdem sehr gut, und ich glaube noch garnicht genannt: Fable.
Das kann man zwar innerhalb eines Tages durchspielen, aber dafür hats nen netten Inhalt und ein cooles Charakterentwicklungssystem.


----------



## Neltharon (16. Dezember 2007)

FF7. Meiner Meinung nach das beste Spiel das jemals entwickelt wurde.


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Mykarn schrieb:


> Mein Favorit wird wahrscheinlich immer KOTOR 1 bleiben. Teil 2 ist zwar auch nicht schlecht, aber kommt nicht an Teil 1 ran. Da ich ein echter STarwars Nerd bin, spiel ich mindestens einmal im Jahr Kotor durch.




Taris, Süd-Apartements. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nii_chan (17. Dezember 2007)

Bin ebenso fuer Final Fantasy.
Die traurige Musik am Ende..
*sigh*
Gut, vom X 2.

Lg
nii


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Aaah, hab noch ein gutes vergessen:

Star Wars Jedi Knights 2: Jedi Outcast

Am meisten Spaß macht der multiplayer Modus, aber nur wenn man
den alleine spielt (gegen bots)!


----------



## Yozoshura (17. Dezember 2007)

Von der Story her eindeutig FF8, war auch mein erstes RPG. 
FF7 und FF10 sind auch sehr gut gelungen.

Sonst vom Spassfaktor her find ich Gothic 2 und Fable genial, wobei Fable etwas gar kurz geraten ist.


----------



## zuechor (17. Dezember 2007)

neverwinter nights + addons  // kotor 1+2 ...


----------



## Thront (17. Dezember 2007)

secret of mana...

oh gott ich bekomme tränen in die augen wenn ich dran denke. 
ist doch singleplayer, oder? trotz des KOOP-modus (man war der geil..)


----------



## Yingiz (17. Dezember 2007)

eindeutig *FF VII* obwohl *FF XIII* sieht ganz lustig aus 
aber leider kann man ja *Zelda Twilight Princess* net so ganz zu den Rpgs dazu zählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NynJahrio (18. Dezember 2007)

Gothic 1 und 2 und
KotoR 1 und 2

Mass Effect hab ich noch nicht gespielt schaut aber schon mal geil aus muss ich mir mal kaufen wenns finanziell stimmt^^


Greetz


----------



## Isegrim (18. Dezember 2007)

(Reihenfolge ohne Wertung, manches trotz Action-Adventure drin)

The Legend of Zelda (NES)
Star Tropics (NES)
Faxanadu (NES)

The Legend of Zelda: Link&#8217;s Awakening (Game Boy)

Shadowrun (SNES)
Secret of Mana (SNES)
Breath of Fire II (SNES)
Ogre Battle (SNES)
Chrono Trigger (SNES)
Mystic Quest Legend (SNES; ja, ich weiß, eigentlich eher schwach, aber ich hab&#8217;s irgendwie gemocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Final Fantasy VII (PSX)


----------



## Lorille (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich zähle Zelda (hab nur die Gameboy und N64 Teile gespielt) und Final Fantasy VII jetzt mal nicht dazu, da hier das Konzept der Charakterentwicklung imho nicht wirklich gegeben ist (sind aber beides absolut großartige Spiele).

Das allerbeste Rollenspiel aller Zeiten ist, war und bleibt: Planescape Torment. Vor einer so tollen Geschichte, so genialen Charakteren und einer unerreichbar schlüssigen Welt kann man nur kapitulieren. Dicht dahinter folgt Baldur's Gate II (in den ersten Teil habe ich wegen dem sächselnden Akzent nie richtig reingefunden), das ich als Paladin und Hexenmeister gemeistert habe.


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Hab eben ein bisschen Gothic gespielt, irgendwie machen die
Alten Teile davon mehr Spaß... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTW: Lorille, das Jugendschutzgesetz da, gibts nicht wirklich oder?
Bevor du die Antwort hier ausführlich hinterlegst, schick sie lieber
per PN an mich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kadorkeule (19. Dezember 2007)

Meine Top 4,

Bards Tale 3

Amberstar/Ambermoon (Amiga)

Wizardry VI

Phantasie II The Wrath of Nikademus


Hach, waren das noch Zeiten wo man noch auf Kästchenpapier Karten zeichnen musste... schnüff ;-)


----------



## Dreamforce (30. Dezember 2007)

Gothic 2... Gothic 3 war scheiße, zu hohe Anforderunegn und zu viele Bugs. FF 10... Heroes of Might an Magic 4, Empire Earth(Ich finde die Geschichte der Welt sehr interessant^^), Fable(ach das waren Zeiten, ich habe das Spiel geliebt), Baldurs Gate 1, Champions Return to Arms und Warcraft 3!


----------



## Blizardboy (30. Dezember 2007)

Hab zwar hier schon mal meine Fvoriten geschrieben, aber seit Weihnachten is mein neues Lieblings Singleplayer RPG

Folklore (PS3)

das spiel is voll genial, besonders die Story ^^


----------



## Blizardboy (30. Dezember 2007)

Schei*e Doppel-Post, kann man das bitte Löschen???


----------



## MaexxDesign (30. Dezember 2007)

*Zelda - Links Awakening* für den Gameboy find ich HAMMER !!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für damalige Verhältnisse das Nonplusultra !
Geile Grafik, fantastische Musik, schöne Rätsel, riesige Welt und tolle Atmosphäre !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Musik mit allen 8 Instrumenten am großen Windei... geil !


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2007)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> *Zelda - Links Awakening* für den Gameboy find ich HAMMER !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich habe das spiel auch deswegen geliebt,aber wegen einer sache gehasst: diesen typen wenn mal alle 8instrumnte spielt,der so porten konnte (oder so is schon sehr lange her...) wenn ich den besiegt hab,konnte ich danach nicht speichern und das galt für mich als unbesiegbar,ich hab damals fast geweint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (war ja schon lange her)


----------



## WolsraiN (31. Dezember 2007)

Früher hab ich Zelda voll gehasst, weil das so kompliziert war *.* jetzt isses mein Lieblingsspiel


----------



## Remixent (31. Dezember 2007)

1. Fallout 1 + 2
2. Baldurs Gate 1 + 2 + Addons
3. Icewind Dale 1 + 2 + Addons
4. Neverwinter Nights 1 + 2 + Addons
5. TES 2: Daggerfall
6. TES 3: Morrowind + Addons
7. TES 4: Oblivion + Addons
8. Star Wars Galaxies + Addons
9. Kotor 1 + 2


----------



## se_BASTET (3. Januar 2008)

immer wieder oblivienIV, gibt soviele durchspielmöglichkeiten (ok bei den anderen games auch)
aber die welt ist so genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
macht aber nur richtig spass mit aktuellen highendrechner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (3. Januar 2008)

Remixent schrieb:


> 5. TES 2: Daggerfall



ist das noch irgendwo erhältlich? bitte bitte bitte !!

zu oblivion: es ist einfach unfassbar genial was die community aus diesem spiel gemacht hat. mods über mods, von häusern über flugmounts zu standalones oder neuen quest kampangen


----------

